

Bash prompt with git status - sbilstein
https://gist.github.com/sbilstein/7983019

======
interpol_p
Very handy. Thanks for sharing this.

I'm always a bit absent-minded regarding which branch I'm working on, so this
is great. Note that the supplied code doesn't handle directories with spaces —
I've added a comment on the gist relating to that.

Also I prefer a more simple terminal without user and host, since I tend to do
only local dev. I also use a bright emoji as terminating character instead of
the $, so: "\w:$(git_branch_and_status) 🌕 " is my prompt (I realise some might
find this horrific).

Edit: also a maxlen > 12 is probably needed for those who tend to use a lot of
wordy "feature/branches".

~~~
sbilstein
I've updated the gist with some fixes. Thanks for looking out for the space
issue. I was considering the skull and bones or a heart instead of $ but they
sat sorta strangely on the line.

I tend to start all my branch names with a JIRA Issue like LSS-488 or a Github
issue number so that the various tools integrate. My branch names tend to be
long for sharing but the only identifier I need when I'm sharing is the ticket
ID.

